# Chagrin,



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone had an eye on the river yet today?? Thinking of making the trip tomorrow but don't want to take the trip up if it's going to be froze..


Thanks,
EA51


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It may not be froze solid, but it's probably a mess of icebergs right now.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I was thinking about going too. I just wish I knew how bad it is now. Its running at 600 something and its only been a couple of days since the flooding .. but 600 right now might be good for a lower 400 tomorrow ... If I go I will try and report how I do..

Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I will drive over to Daniel park if you guys want n see I have to go out anyway. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That would be awesome. I've got over an hour up there!!!!! I know sometimes those Gage's are off if there's ice so that's why I kinda was looking for someone that saw it today. Picked up a few things today I needed and I'm set ready to go. Been over a month since I've got out. Been on the hard water 

Camo waders
Ranger boats hat
Mille lacs lake hoodie




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I kinda screwed up. I'm asking my buddy to check. One of the grand river tribs is good to go. I went to fairport to spud a little bit to see if I could smelt fish tonight. Well I started by leaning off the concrete by the docks and soud went thru 3rd shot befor a crack. I tried two foot farther out a little more leaning and after the 3rd shot I was surprised and optimistic. 4 shot and it went thru and out of my hand. 40 lbs spud baris now hanging 3 inches outta the ice. Grrrr. Gonna go later n try n figure how to get it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Think ill try the chagrin tomorrow as well. Erie, what time you heading out tomorrow?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ill probaly be there at first light. Soccer field area.Leave hartville at 6 in morning and fish until whenever.. If they're biting I'll be there awhile lol!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ed J (Feb 16, 2005)

The Chagrin is solid ice chunks from the lake upstream to at least Todd Field. I passed over the rt. 20 bridge this evening. Maybe fishable above Daniels, but the banks will be a minefield of ice chunks as big as cars. The east branch was a good level , but running muddy.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Thinking the chagrin may be a no go. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

C e I ??? 

Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

All of the ice chunks were against the shore at CEI it was on fishable on Sunday but saturday was good

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

KTkiff said:


> All of the ice chunks were against the shore at CEI it was on fishable on Sunday but saturday was good
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Did you catch any on saturday

Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I didn't fish it Saturday, just heard from a friend. Heard it wasn't bad, too. Anyone see it lately?


----------



## joeyboots (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone got report on chagrin?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lotsa ice shelf and berg variety but u could find a spot or two


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ice from Waite Hill to the lake.


----------



## joeyboots (Nov 2, 2013)

this morning on the chagrin


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

nice one joeyboots, is that the only one you got this am? were you high or low on the chaggy?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

It is icebound up and down around Rt. 2 bridge. I cross it twice a day.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice color on that fish. Impressive given the weather.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

